# Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juli 2008)

Hi.

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was mein __ Blutweiderich hat?

Die Blätter haben sich vor ca. einer Woche rötlich verfärbt und die Blüten sehen aus als ob sie vertrocknen.

Er steht ca. 10 cm tief im Wasser. Verändert wurde nichts, außer das ich den Teich mal etwas aufgefüllt habe.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi Mirko,
bei mir sind die Blätter noch grün. So wie die beiden benachbarten __ Funkien ausschauen, steht er wohl auch nicht zu stark in der Sonne - ich kann leider nicht helfen, sorry.


----------



## chromis (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi Mirko,

bist Du ganz sicher, dass es sich um Blutweiderich handelt? 
Waren die Pflanzen letztes Jahr noch in Ordnung oder sind sie neu?


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hallo Mirko,

ich glaube das ist eine Lobelie (kardinallobelie?), mein Blutweiderich blüht anders, wenns ne Lobelie ist dann  steht sie zu tief. Ist eher eine Sumpfpflanze d.h. knapp über den Wasserspiegel wäre der richtige Platz.
Der Blutweiderich muß auch im Sumpf und nicht im Wasser stehen. Bei mir wachsen sogar Sämlinge im trockenen Gartenboden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi.

Also ich denk schon das es Blutweiderich ist. Den hab ich letztes Frühjahr in den Teich gepflanzt. Dort ist er auch wunderbar gewachsen.

Hier, ein Bild von vor fast genau einem Jahr.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/image.php?u=1530&dateline=1208979393&type=profile


Der Teich liegt übrigens voll in der Sonne, auch die __ Funkien. Sie wachsen aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hallo Mirko,

ich denke schon, das ist Blutweiderich. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, er steht zu tief. 10 cm im Wasser? Bei mir steht er 5 cm über dem Wasser und hat sich auf der Ufermatte über dem Wasser und sogar ausserhalb angesiedelt. Aber keine Pflanze im Wasser.


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hallo Mirko

Christine hat recht. Es ist Blutweiderich, aber er steht zu tief. Am Besten im Sumpf knapp über den Wasserspiegel und er braucht ordentlich Nährstoffe.

Edit, fällt mir gerade ein, die roten Knospen auf dem ersten Foto sehen für mich immer noch wie Lobelienblüten aus, Ätsch.


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Moin Mirko,

versuchs mal mit höher stellen und einer neuen Ladung Substrat/Dünger. 
Sieht etwas nach P-Mangel aus - aber ohne Gewähr, da solche Verfärbungen auch andere Ursachen haben können.


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi Mirko,

zu tief steht er bestimmt nicht.
Bei wächst er in 15-20 cm Tiefe, im Sumpf und auf dem Trockenen.
Wobei der sumpfige Standort den besten Wuchs hervorbringt.
Allerdings zeigt der "im Wasser stehende" das schwächste Wachstum.

Die Blattverfärbung deutet auf eine schlechten Nährstofftransport hin.
Oder eben auch (siehe Annett) auf Nährstoffmangel.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi.

Zu düngen, könnte ich mal probieren. Aber es ist schon komisch. Bis vor einer Woche sah der noch ganz normal aus und innerhalb von zwei Tagen hat er sich dann so verändert. In den zwei Tagen hatte es auch vermehrt geregnet und wie gesagt, kurz vorher habe ich den Teich etwas aufgefüllt. Kann das damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## laolamia (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

hi!

also der blutweiderich waechst mir ausser im wasser ueberall.
diese woche steht er sogar im buero in der wase 

scheinbar kommt der mit fast allen bedingungen gut zurecht.

gruss lao


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi,

schau mal - mein Blutweiderich ist jetzt ca. 1,60 hoch und blüht - auf dem Bild sieht man ihn ganz rechts - er steht 5 - 10 cm über dem Wasser und hält die Füße ins Sumpfbeet.
Foto


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi.

Da war meiner aber schon weiter. Der stand schon in voller Blühte. Er war nur nicht ganz so hoch, war mir aber recht so.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Ja, Mirko - ich wohn doch auch woandersder - bei mir ist alles vier bis fünf Wochen später. Als viele hier schon die ersten Seerosenblüten bewundert haben, hab ich die Blätter noch an einer Hand gezählt...


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Moin Mirko.

Ich denke da 





> Bis vor einer Woche sah der noch ganz normal aus und innerhalb von zwei Tagen hat er sich dann so verändert. In den zwei Tagen hatte es auch vermehrt geregnet und wie gesagt, kurz vorher habe ich den Teich etwas aufgefüllt. Kann das damit zusammenhängen?


liegt evtl. die Lösung.
In den zwei Tagen hat sich der Wasserstand sicherlich um einiges angehoben. Vielleicht hat ihm das nicht so gefallen?

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen: Je tiefer die Sumpf-Pflanzen im Teich stehen, desto mehr Nährstoffe brauchen sie um dort zu existieren. 
Soll heißen, ein __ Rohrkolben der bei 40 oder 50cm Tiefe noch wachsen soll, braucht eine dicke Schlammschicht.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hallo Annett.

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Blutweiderich steht auch bei ca. 20 cm im Wasser und blüht wunderbar. Ich denke mal nicht, dass es am Standort liegt.


----------



## unicorn (17. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

ich habe dasselbe Problem....
mein Blutweiderich wollte noch nicht blühen, verfärbt sich jetzt aber auch rot.
Er steht ca. 10 cm im Wasser


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi Mirko,
wie gut, dass man Themen abonnieren kann  !
Mein Blutweiderich sieht diese Jahr so aus wie Deiner:
nach einer starken Wachstumsphase Befall durch Blattläuse via Ameisen, Bildung braunr Blattränder, und eingeschränkte Blütenpracht :evil !
Meinen zweiten hatte ich glatt abgeschrieben!
Aber jetzt, hat der zweite gesunde grüne Blätter, der erste sieht nicht schlechter aus als vor einem Monat, somit kann ich für nächstes Jahr hoffen!


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Mein Blutweiderich steht auch 20cm im Wasser und blüht wunderbar.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Servus Rolf, Servus Heiko

Und ... wo sind die Bilder


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Servus Helmut,

hier meine Bilder:
  
Der Blutweiderich ist nun knapp 3,5 Monate alt


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Danke Heiko 

Wie heißt`s so schön ... "Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte" 

Dein Blutweiderich bekommt wohl viel Sonne ab 

Meiner steht voll im Schatten  und in Erde .... und treibt jetzt erst die ersten Knospen-Rispen 
Bin gespannt ob er noch zum blühen kommt ..... :beten

Bilder folgen heute Abend


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Dein Blutweiderich bekommt wohl viel Sonne ab


Ja, in der Tat, da der Planzbereich gleichzeitig die solare Heizung für den Schiwmmbereich ist. Im Moment überraschen mich noch die Sumpfdotterblumen mit Blüte - dachte die blühen nur im Frühjahr.


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*


heuer ist wirklich ein verrücktes Jahr


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hallo Heiko

prinzipiell blühen die SDB im Frühjahr, es gibt aber manchmal auch im Aug/Sep  eine 2. Blüte.
Ist bei mir schon öfters passiert. Heuer allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Guten Abend



> Bilder folgen heute Abend



Bitte schön .....

   

Mein schattiger Blutweiderich, wenn es denn einer ist


----------



## Eugen (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

Hi Helmut

Lythrum ja, aber nicht salicaria.  
Könnte L. alatum sein


----------



## danyvet (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich schon im Herbst?*

 ich hab grad nachgegoogelt, was ein L alatum ist. Jetzt im Nachhinein ist es eh klar ala sind die flügel...mannomann und ich hatte mal einen einser in Latein! 
das ist ein "Geflügelter Blutweiderich"  nice.... hoffentlich fliegt er dir nicht davon


----------

